# Medieval Emperor



## Trunk (3. Aug 2011)

Hallo! 

Ich wollte euch hier mal mein erstes kleines Swing-Spielchen vorstellen, Medieval Emperor. Ist schon ne Weile her dass ich das gemacht habe, und da es mein erstes Spiel in dem Sinne war ists auch recht ineffizient programmiert und deshalb hab ichs auch nicht weitergemacht.
Damals war ich allerdings recht stolz darauf und deswegen stell ichs einfach mal vor. :b





Ich denke mal das Spielprinzip ist nicht schwer zu verstehen, man erweitert seine "Stadt" eben immer weiter, bekommt immer mehr Rohstoffe mit denen man dann immer weiter ausbauen kann.
Wichtig am Anfang ist eigentlich bloß die richtige Balance zwischen Steuern (+Gold; -Beliebtheit) und Nahrungsmittelrationen (+Beliebtheit; -Nahrung) zu halten.

Download Medieval Emperor
_(Edit: Neue Version)_

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Xerses (3. Aug 2011)

Ich finds lustig....


kannst du den Source veröffentlichen?


----------



## Monaria (3. Aug 2011)

Nett zum nebenher spielen 
Aber 2 Fragen hab ich:
Warum kann ich meinen Steinbruch eig. nicht upgraden? Bei einem Steinchen pro Monat dauert es schnell mal ein paar Jahre bis man genug zum Upgraden hat.
Und kann man irgendwie verlieren?


----------



## Trunk (3. Aug 2011)

Monaria hat gesagt.:


> Nett zum nebenher spielen
> Aber 2 Fragen hab ich:
> Warum kann ich meinen Steinbruch eig. nicht upgraden? Bei einem Steinchen pro Monat dauert es schnell mal ein paar Jahre bis man genug zum Upgraden hat.
> Und kann man irgendwie verlieren?



Nunja, es fehlt eben noch sehr viel geplanter content, hab eben nicht alles so hinbekommen, verloren hatt man eig nur wenn die Bevölkerung auf 0 geht, aber ich glaub dafür hab ich nichtmal etwas geschrieben^^

Das mit dem Steinbruch hab ich gefixt, und neu hochgeladen. 

@Xerses:
Ich glaube nicht das das irgendwem was nützt, ist wie gesagt schlecht strukturiert und geschrieben im allg.


----------



## Monaria (3. Aug 2011)

Mist, jetzt muss ich neustarten ;(
Grade noch was...
Ein kleiner Bug beim Lumberjack: Irgendwann (hab nicht von Anfang an darauf geachtet) stimmt die tatsächliche Rate mit der beim Upgrade angegebenen Rate nicht mehr überein (vllt. ein Fehler bei den Formeln zur Berechnung der Werte?).
Was ich noch nicht näher untersuchen konnte, war der Fall, dass das Spiel einfach stoppt, wenn ich beim Handeln zu hohe Werte eingebe...ist bisher nur 2 mal passiert und konnte es nicht nachstellen.


----------

